# Braintree PD vs. bodybuilder...



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Anyone hear about the two Braintree cops who got a run for their money with the "out of control" bodybuilder at Gold's Gym? Apparently the guy spends several hours a day pumping iron and picks fights with people at the gym. He knocked out a couple teeth of one cop and broke a facial bone of the other before he was taken down finally at gunpoint and subdued with OC. Sounds like this guys needs to lay off the 'roids'.... :roll: I think I would have returned the favor for the free dental work via baton off the mouth...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

He knocked a baton out of the cops hands and was going to use it as a weapon. :shock: Thats when the guns came out.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Oooo... that part of it wasn't in the paper.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Again cops use less force then what they were justified in using. The story on the news said that a bunch of guys from the gym had to bail out the cops. Nothing against the officers who responded, but it sounds like they got caught with their pants down. Not that it can;t happen to any one of us as we are all guilty of letting are guard down from time to time.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

To bad the boys in blue did not have a Taser at their disposal!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

topcop14";p="53824 said:


> Again cops use less force then what they were justified in using. The story on the news said that a bunch of guys from the gym had to bail out the cops. Nothing against the officers who responded, but it sounds like they got caught with their pants down. Not that it can;t happen to any one of us as we are all guilty of letting are guard down from time to time.


 You're right, we're all guilty of letting our guard down.... but at the same time, the minute we use force that is "one step ahead", the media and public twist it into an excessive force story. I think many of us worry about how others will translate our actions.


----------

